# Boeing 747-200 - Manston - December 2010



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

I found some old photos on my computer which I never got round to uploading here, from my very first exploration, two years ago! 

This aircraft has been slowly deteriorating in this spot for a few years now, curiously still retaining all of her very valuable parts. Her first flight was on the 14th January 1982 at Boeing field, before she saw service with Kuwait Airways for 25 years. After modernizing their fleet, the aircraft was bought by Trans Atlantic Aviation and flown to Manston for dismantling. She has since seen no form of salvage, and has just been left there. Trans Atlantic was most likely a failed start up (as this is the only aircraft to their name) and lacked the funds to pay for salvage of the aircraft... Luckily for us, she has survived the scrapyard for quite some time now - although I think her days may finally be numbered. 

I always find it sad to see such magnificent machines like this, waiting for their death warrants to be signed - or even more sad, the aircraft parked behind this one which have parts missing, like a bird with her wings clipped... 

Excuse the photographs, (this was before I owned a DSLR) they were taken over two visits. 












You never realise the sheer size of a 747 until you are up close - wondering how all 328 tons of it gets off the ground!






...With the immense thrust of four Pratt and Whitney jet engines, of course!






The 747 has 16 main landing gear tires and two nose landing gear tires.











The business class cabin, in the nose of the aircraft.
















Above and below - the upper deck first class cabin.











The aft galley, with all the appliances still intact!











Each wing of a 747 weighs around 40 tons.











Cockpits looked a lot better when they still had analog instruments. These days, everything is on LCD screens!






There are roughly 400 switches in this cockpit.
















A 747 has roughly 170 miles of wiring






The 747 fleet has logged more than 42 billion nautical miles, equivalent to 101,500 trips from the Earth to the moon and back.











Facts from the Boeing website.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow, that's just awesome. Am very jealous now


----------



## georgie (Dec 30, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ace photos.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2012)

nice thanks for sharing


----------



## mussy (Dec 30, 2012)

amazing pics


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 30, 2012)

this is simply amazing.


----------



## Exploretime (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been clamped and no one can afford the £250 release fee maybe that's why it hasn't moved in a while:








Good explore.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

Exploretime said:


> It's been clamped and no one can afford the £250 release fee maybe that's why it hasn't moved in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> Good explore.



A Sledgehammer ought to sort that!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.silentuk.com/?p=3446

Silent UK has some incredible night shots from a few of the aircraft stored at Manston (including this one).


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 31, 2012)

Simply stunning, seriously jealous! Love it, always wanted to do a plane!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 31, 2012)

wow that's amazing although I must admit I would have inatantly turned 5 again and been in the cockpit trying to fly itwith full sound affects!!!!!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 31, 2012)

What does that say about airport security?  great shots, amazing to think urban exploring could take you to the cockpit of a 747


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

MrDan said:


> What does that say about airport security?  great shots, amazing to think urban exploring could take you to the cockpit of a 747



It is definitely one of my most interesting urbex stories!


----------



## bridlad (Dec 31, 2012)

joyride time !


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 31, 2012)

*ACE!! Manstons been on the 'list' for a while...*


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *ACE!! Manstons been on the 'list' for a while...*



Make it soon, the place has been a hive of activity lately, and one of the aircraft, a DC-10 Trijet, has been totally scrapped and none of it remains. The other aircraft could meet this fate at anytime!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 31, 2012)

One word - "WOW"


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

MrDan said:


> What does that say about airport security?  great shots, amazing to think urban exploring could take you to the cockpit of a 747



Good point - considering this was my first EVER Urbex outing, with a couple of mates (as apposed to a gutted shop or garage, as you might expect)! For as long as I can remember, I have been interested in all aspects of UE, ever since learning of the railway tunnel and connecting ARP shelter under Ramsgate. I was drawn to this site first by my life-long fascination with aviation. I was (and still am) not some elite UE ninja and yet I managed to wander onto airport property, up to a jumbo jet and climb up into it unhindered! This is a memory I will always treasure, and it cost me nothing - that's why I will always love UE.


----------



## Dollyknockers (Jan 1, 2013)

*Not asking for "way in"!*

This combines two of my passions. Urbex and aircraft.

I just wondered how you got into the aircraft. Was there an air bridge or steps or was it something more adventurous?

Great pictures, very haunting to see such a powerful machine sitting in silence after travelling the globe moving tens of thousands of people to their destinations.

Thank you for putting these pictures up.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 1, 2013)

Dollyknockers said:


> This combines two of my passions. Urbex and aircraft.
> 
> I just wondered how you got into the aircraft. Was there an air bridge or steps or was it something more adventurous?
> 
> ...



Carefuls! No access questions allowed! Public forum remember!


----------



## King Al (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice comprehensive report there Ramsgatonian! Great stuff


----------



## foleyisgod (Jan 4, 2013)

Often wondered about that plane everytime I drive past on the way to Westwood Cross. Thank you Ramsgatonian


----------



## Bones out (Jan 4, 2013)

Ansum.


----------



## ginger5092 (Jan 4, 2013)

just brilliant


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh what a cracking explore! As a former airline pilot, I have had to "retire" a few aircraft in my time. There is something so terribly sad about that last ever shut down. I think most pilots feel for an aircraft that will never fly again. The last one I did was a 737/400. I don't mind admitting I sat in it fir quite a while after landing and shut down just looking at the all-too familiar controls, the navaids and when I left it, I just stood awhile. You know, they look noble - and also, in some ways like a favourite pet dog who has been shut away in the barn with no idea why no-one loves it any more.

Oh, I know - pilots, eh?


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh and yes, I prefer analogue instruments too. Even though the glass cockpits carry analogue backups, when you are in the sim and they fail all the electronic displays, it does feel like being airborne in an expensively furnished shed! I liked the 747/200 series a lot, but then I cut my teeth on the early 737s. - They were analogue too! I have to admit, I would have had to see if there was anything left to start the APU! (Highly unlikely, but like most pilots, I become 9 years old when I sit in the pointy end!


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 28, 2013)

Planes! Never done a plane before, this looks awesome mate!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

It was awesome! Did a revisit recently, (see urbex themed portrait 2 thread) - sadly it's getting a little moldy and worse for wear...

Keep an eye out for UrbanX's report, should be up soon!


----------



## danbutter (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.pprune.org/airlines-airports-routes/330486-mk-airlines-british-global-7.html


----------



## Potter (Feb 3, 2013)

Pure awesome.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 1, 2013)

Superb! great pictures.


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 1, 2013)

spot on, enjoyed that..


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like all you would need is a ground power supply and it would start right up...probably not though. Very sad to see it in what I am sure is its terminal state. 

No doubt it would cost way too much to bring her up to flight status again, and as we all know, money is the only thing that matters these days.


----------

